# MSI 3080 lhr tdp limit???



## Critiical89 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi, friends. I have a problem with an msi 3080 lhr, which does not exceed 200W of consumption. put the power limit that you put. being watching with GPUZ and it does not exceed 55% TDP. THANK YOU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2021)

Its an LHR card thats not running full tilt while mining. Working as intended?


----------



## Critiical89 (Nov 27, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> Its an LHR card thats not running full tilt while mining. Working as intended?


if everything works fine except mining. in games or tests it exceeds 350w.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 27, 2021)

mining is very light on the GPU and basically just a very heavy memory load.
my 3090 pulled like 230W but the memory gets hammered and very hot.


----------



## Critiical89 (Nov 27, 2021)

It doesn't matter where I look at it. do it for linux or windows and testing various miners and nothing. it only takes 50-55% power out of me. where you do the test. you may have a lhr v2 ???


----------

